# mount_smbfs for domain users



## lucas1 (Dec 1, 2021)

Good afternoon.

This is just an example:

mount_smbfs -I 192.168.1.1 //myUser@serverName/mySharedFolder /mnt/mySharedFolder

How in this cmdline instead of       local_user@NetBIOS-name       point out    credentials user from Windows Domain?
This     domain_user@domain.com  with error :
unable to open connection: syserr = Authentication error


----------



## SirDice (Dec 1, 2021)

Note that mount_smbfs(8) can only do SMBv1. SMBv1 has been disabled on all Windows versions for a while now. I do NOT recommend turning SMBv1 back on on Windows.


----------



## lucas1 (Dec 1, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Note that mount_smbfs(8) can only do SMBv1. SMBv1 has been disabled on all Windows versions for a while now. I do NOT recommend turning SMBv1 back on on Windows.


How do you recommend to mount remote shares SMB from Windows computers?

Well, the previous question remains.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 4, 2021)

lucas1 said:


> … to mount remote shares …



I keep some things in the _Remote_ part of the Places panel of Dolphin. Locations something like this:

smb://username%40domain@server/path/to

x11-fm/thunar/ might have been preferable in some cases … although my memory of this is quite distant, possibly outdated.

There's a dependency on devel/gvfs/, so be prepared to `pkill gvfsd-trash` if the process prevents an unmount. FreeBSD bug 254024 – devel/gvfs: gvfsd-trash latches to zfs volumes


----------

